# ACTION ALERT: Light your building up RED for RedAlertRESTART on Sept. 1st from 9pm-Midnight



## dvsDave (Aug 18, 2020)

*UPDATE: The date has been moved to Tuesday, September 1st*

This is a call for all Venues and people in the Live Entertainment Industry to help us push for support for the RESTART Act. The goal is to light up as many buildings, venues, and even your homes RED on Thursday evening, from 9pm to Midnight. We are lighting up buildings as close to Rosco R27 Medium Red, or Apollo AP-8350 Bludgeon Red as we can. Both Apollo and Rosco have created gobos for this event! The goal is to get 1500 buildings lit up next Thursday.

Sign up to help at https://wemakeevents.org/

Articles about this effort:
https://www.pollstar.com/article/th...se-to-reconvene-venues-go-on-red-alert-146261
http://www.lightingandsoundamerica.com/mailing/PLASA/RedAlertRESTART.pdf

So, you want to participate? Here's what you can do:


If you or your building is lighting up red, please let us know here
Join the RedAlertRESTART facebook group to let them know as well.
So, reach out, call or txt everyone you know in the industry that has a venue or lights. If you know business owners, see if they will let you light up their buildings red, the more visible the building, the bigger the facade, the better.
Light up your homes! Even if you just have a red lamp, light up your front porch!
Take PICTURES and VIDEO of every Red building you see and post them here and on the facebook group.
Together, we can make our voices heard and SEEN. Let's show the industry that ControlBooth members can mobilize into action. Whatever it takes, let's light it up RED.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 18, 2020)

If you live in the DC area, PM me. I can get you with the group that is working to get as much of DC lit up as we can. We need all the help we can get!


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 18, 2020)

UPDATE! Due to numerous conflicts, not the least of which is that it's the night of the Republican convention, the RedAlertRESTART night has been moved to Tuesday, Sept 1st! That gives us more time to prepare, contact partners, and make this even bigger.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 18, 2020)

I can light up my house.


----------



## LLDeen (Aug 19, 2020)

Will be lighting up our theatre!


----------



## almorton (Aug 19, 2020)

This was quite effective when we did it in the UK - I had a couple of guys in the street remark how dramatic the theatre looked while I was taking a snap, and when I explained what it was about they were very supportive.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 19, 2020)

Weather permitting. If the weather sucks I may have to photoshop an existing night image. I wish the links for WeMakeEvents*NorthAmerica* were a little more inclusive of the other 2 countries that make up the continent though.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 19, 2020)

So, in another group I'm in, some ideas have been thrown around.

If you know a venue or DJ that LiveStreams, maybe they could livestream 9/1 from 9p to midnight silent with just the logo and hashtag (#WeMakeEvents)

Gelling your ghostlight red from all of the area theaters. This could be done at any time and photos sent and posted the day of.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 19, 2020)

LLDeen said:


> Will be lighting up our theatre!


Hey LLDeen, what theatre you at?


----------



## LLDeen (Aug 19, 2020)

dvsDave said:


> Hey LLDeen, what theatre you at?


The Lerner Theatre in Elkhart, Indiana


----------



## aeh20s (Aug 19, 2020)

I'll red out my stage and get a picture to post. We were in the process of buying uplights for our atrium windows that would have been perfect for this, but then Covid froze our spending, I'll just have to settle for a stage pic.


----------



## FMEng (Aug 19, 2020)

I appreciate the idea of doing something, but Congress is grid locked and the President isn't interested in brokering a deal. One of the parties suddenly cares more about defecits than about 50 million jobs, but seeing a theater bathed in red light will make all the difference.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 19, 2020)

FMEng said:


> I appreciate the idea of doing something, but Congress is grid locked and the President isn't interested in brokering a deal. One of the parties suddenly cares more about defecits than about 50 million jobs, but seeing a theater bathed in red light will make all the difference.



All we can do is to try to make our voices heard and seen. Our industry is really behind the curve when it comes to representation in DC. We have to make Congress notice us and see how much money we bring to the economy every year. It takes advocacy and big visual acts to do this. We should know, other industries call upon ours to help them do the same thing! DC is getting lit up in Gold and Purple for Woman's Sufferage next week, and our industry is the one to pull that off. We just need to represent ourselves now. 

@almorton did you see any government support after the event, or any updates on potential support?


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Aug 19, 2020)

The theatre in the pic looks nice. I was thinking about just rolling a couple small followspots out front, not as artistic. It would be the latest thing I have lit in a while.

Did the facebook link change?


----------



## almorton (Aug 20, 2020)

Mac Hosehead said:


> The theatre in the pic looks nice.



If you mean the Miller Centre Theatre in my link, thank you - that was lit with LEDj 1 metre long IP rated LED strips. They're in place permanently, two on the roof, four under the main window, two that you can't see around the far side, two over the posters, one over the doorway and one uplighting the lobby. They're controlled from an old Strand 301 into which we've recorded scenes. Normally the theatre is lit at night in a low level magenta, with the posters lit in medium white. On nights when there is a show on, the lobby and door light are turned to white and the magenta and white intensity is increased. Currently it's all lit in blue, the "thank you" colour for our health service and carers.


----------



## Kelite (Aug 21, 2020)

Apollo supports these efforts as well, please see https://www.apollodesign.net/gobos/collections/we-make-events for details


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 21, 2020)

Kelite said:


> Apollo supports these efforts as well, please see https://www.apollodesign.net/gobos/collections/we-make-events for details


Hi Keith, sorry I posted this before I got an email from Mary, I'll update the original post! ProAdv (my day job), we just put a page specifically for RedAlertRESTART resources: https://proadv.com/RedAlertRESTART


----------



## RC4Wireless (Aug 26, 2020)

FMEng said:


> I appreciate the idea of doing something, but Congress is grid locked and the President isn't interested in brokering a deal. One of the parties suddenly cares more about defecits than about 50 million jobs, but seeing a theater bathed in red light will make all the difference.


This is sort of a chicken/egg problem. Your point is reasonable — that a theatre lit up red will do nothing — but I counter that politicians don’t care about things they don’t know about and don’t feel threatened by. The awareness that can be raised by lighting *many* theatres, prop shops, factories, production facilities, sound stages, everything, in red at the same time, across the country, has a chance of getting people’s attention.

America’s largest export, as a sector, is “culture” — comprised largely of movies, television, and music. “The Apprentice” was syndicated internationally; Trump is part of this huge sector. For all the raving about this president being all about the economy, he has ignored one of the biggest pieces of America’s economic portfolio. How did this happen? He can’t claim he’s not aware of it. Perhaps he just needs a loud wake-up call. 

We will be lighting up RC4 Wireless in red. Perhaps we will Facebook Live our empty made-in-America manufacturing facility, flooded in red. #redalert


----------



## doctrjohn (Aug 26, 2020)

Overture Center for the Arts in Madison, WI will be participating:







Overture Center for the Arts

Overture Center for the Arts is a stunning architectural landmark in the heart of Madison’s thriving cultural arts district. In addition to housing ten resident organizations and presenting more than 200 performances, art exhibitions, and educational and community events each year, Overture...


www.overture.org


----------



## josh88 (Aug 26, 2020)

Its looking like we're at 3 or 4 venues in Toledo that will be doing it, we'll be red as well as the convention center and arena.


----------



## doctrjohn (Aug 27, 2020)

Has anyone else received notification that the event is being postponed? One of our executives received a message to NIVA member organizations that included:
"Out of respect for the families and communities confronting justice issues and those dealing with the aftermath of Hurricane Laura, we are postponing our “Save Our Stages” campaign. Our prayers and thoughts are with those affected by these tragedies, and with our communities working to bring about peace and justice."


----------



## Starr T. (Aug 31, 2020)

Several Asheville, NC venues, will be lit up by us hungry Technicians...


----------



## chawalang (Aug 31, 2020)

Save Our Stages

Help us #SaveOurStages! The mission of NIVA is to preserve and nurture the ecosystem of independent live event venues and promoters. 90% of independent venues all over the country could close permanently if we all don’t act NOW. Even if you’ve done it before, take meaningful action again by asking C



www.saveourstages.com


----------



## Van (Aug 31, 2020)

Pdx is doing Sept. 1st and 22nd.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 31, 2020)

Las Vegas events community will be doing quite a bit. In addition to venues being lit (most casinos are not participating), there will be a fireworks demonstration and a laser light show. A lot of it will be live streamed on FB.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 1, 2020)

Any 'pro-tips' for taking cell phone pictures of red lights and getting the phone to not auto-white-balance? Or should I just mess with instagram filters until I get the light looking red again?


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 1, 2020)

Quick note. If your venue is lighting up RED, please make sure you fill out this Google Doc and share your pictures on social media with these hashtags: *#WeMakeEvents #RedAlertRESTART #ExtendPUA* *#SaveOurStages*

Some things you can do to help spread awareness on this most important of days:


_LIGHT_ your building/venue RED tomorrow night from 9 pm-midnight and share videos/photos on social media with these hashtags: *#WeMakeEvents #RedAlertRESTART #ExtendPUA* *#SaveOurStages*
_DONATE _equipment or services to help others light up in RED.
_VOLUNTEER _to help however you can.
_SPREAD THE WORD_ to recruit others to join this movement.
*MAKE YOUR VOICE HEARD*—Above all, ask your reps to support the Restart Act, and take action to Extend PUA.
_POST _a picture of you working a gig, or your favorite event/venue/crew and tint it Red, and tag *#WeMakeEvents* *#RedAlertRESTART #ExtendPUA #SaveOurStages*
_WATCH _from 9pm to 1am Eastern as WeMakeEvents Live-Streams from across the country, on Facebook, https://www.facebook.com/WeMakeEventsNorthAmerica; and on YouTube at https://bit.ly/2YLqhre.
-----------------------------------------------

If you are in the DC area, there is a Rally on the Mall today from 6pm to 10pm. https://www.facebook.com/events/1182752085441552 (Wear a Red shirt) Meeting below the Capital, at the intersection of Jefferson Dr and 3rd at the end of the Mall on the Capital building side. There will be speakers from 6pm to 8pm and then a silent vigil from 8pm to 10pm. Bring snacks and water, there will be portapotties on-site.

------------------------------------------------

Here's the great text to accompany your profile pic getting tinted red. When you choose your photo on facebook, there's a spot for a description to accompany the change, just copy and paste the below text into that description.



Our industry is on Red Alert

The live events industry is on the brink of collapse with no help in sight!
Today we come out of the shadows and make our voices heard!
If you love Theatre, Concerts, Sporting Events, LIVE EVENTS... then show support on Sept 1st by tinting your profile photo red! Post a photo of you either working a gig or (if you don’t work in the industry) post a photo of you enjoying an event that we help make happen.
https://www.lunapic.com/editor/?action=tint
#WeMakeEvents #RedAlertRESTART #ExtendPUA #SaveOurStages


----------



## RC4Wireless (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 1, 2020)

it’s raining in Kanata tonight so this will have to do. It tells the sad story because the stage has been dark since March. Canada’s event is on September 22, the evening before parliament resumes, so we will try again then to light up the exterior.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 1, 2020)

The 261-seat mainstage theatre at Hillsborough Community College, Ybor City FL. Our new LED cyc lighting is *BRI-I-I-IGHT*.



[ Jeremy Cunningham photo (and lights ) ]


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 1, 2020)

Our rally at the DC mall.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 1, 2020)

Just spotted this, courtesy Jobsite, the house company there:








Venues To Go Red In Support of Entertainment Workers in Time For Labor Day

The Straz Center will be bathed in red light tonight as it joins 1,500 venues across North America in support of #WeMakeEvents’ “Red Alert Day of Action” to raise awareness of the financial impact …



blog.strazcenter.org


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 1, 2020)

Of all the venues in DC to light up red to to support our industry, the one that warms my heart the most is The National Cathedral.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 1, 2020)

Even though the KenCen couldn't join us in lighting their exterior red, we know how they feel about #RedAlertRESTART on the inside:


----------



## josh88 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## theatricalmatt (Sep 2, 2020)

The Strand Theater (Boston, MA) takes part:


----------



## ship (Sep 2, 2020)

Did as best I can. Work and the theater working on did also. Feel for you in the industry, My Wife is one of them. I'm at serious pay cut but working.


----------



## LLDeen (Sep 2, 2020)

The Lerner Theatre in Elkhart, IN


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 2, 2020)

THEY MADE A GOBO!!!

[ a clarification from my boss suggests I might be unclear on who "they" is.  ]








Hillsborough okays aid to help cultural venues waylaid during pandemic

Money will go to the Straz Center, ZooTampa, the Glazer Children’s Museum and more for safety changes in the pandemic.



www.tampabay.com


----------



## MBrodin (Sep 2, 2020)

Memorial Auditorium Performing Arts Center, Worthington, MN


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 9, 2020)

Not sure which one of you is doing this out west, but you May be taking this too far.....



For real though, I hope everyone is safe out there. Every time I see these pictures though, I think about this.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 28, 2020)

Posting these pix slipped my mind, sorry! I lit up part of Apollo's facility as well as the Anthony Wayne Building downtown Ft. Wayne.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 28, 2020)

Kelite said:


> ... as well as the Anthony Wayne Building downtown Ft. Wayne.


Why did the indians make Tony so mad? Sounds to me like he had anger management issues.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 29, 2020)

derekleffew said:


> Why did the indians make Tony so mad? Sounds to me like he had anger management issues.



Frankly I'm not so sure, Derek. And I grew up in Fort Wayne. But I do know the Battle of Fallen Timbers ended the disagreements between them!


----------

